# Kann ein Fischereischein ablaufen?



## bose (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo ihr,

mein Vater hat heute nach 8 Jahren seinen Fischereischein ausgegraben und wollte ihn verlängern lassen.
Gemacht hat er ihn '82.

Die Frau im Bürgeramt wusste es nicht genau ob er die Prüfung neu machen muss oder nicht, so hat sie 2 Kollegen gefragt und in ihr schlaues Buch geschaut, konnte die Frage aber nicht beantworten 

Sie wollte jemanden anrufen, aber die hatten wohl schon Feierabend.
Erst gestern kam jemand, der die Prüfung neu machen musste, aber sie wusste halt nicht nach wie vielen Jahren.
Sie hat den Schein dann einfach für 5 Jahre verlängert #6 

War das rechtens? #c 
Wisst ihr was genaueres?
Wohnort ist NRW.
Mein Vater kann es jetzt eh egal sein, er hat den Stempel.
Aber mich interessiert es. #h


----------



## kea (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann ein Fischereischein ablaufen?*

Ein Fischereischein läuft in NRW nach 5 Jahren ab. Was nicht abläuft ist die Prüfungsurkunde. Es reicht aber bei den meisten Ämtern aus, den Fischereischein einfach zur Verlängerung vorzulegen, auch wenn dieser ewig lange verfallen ist. Ansonsten wird er auf jeden Fall verlängert, wenn die Prüfungsurkunde vorliegt. Sollte diese verloren gegangen sein, muss man zu der unteren Wasserbehörde, wo die Prüfung abgelegt wurde. Gegen ein "kleines" Endgeld bekommt man dann eine neue Urkunde, denn die Daten sind dort gespeichert.


----------



## Zanderverhafter (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann ein Fischereischein ablaufen?*

Wie sieht es denn in Niedersachsen aus? Ich habe meinen Fischereischein (den schönen blauen) 1992  abgeholt, direkt nachdem ich die Sportfischereiprüfung hatte. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, bzw habe hier in Niedersachsen mal die Antwort bekommen das der auf Lebenszeit gilt.

MFG
Stephan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann ein Fischereischein ablaufen?*



			
				Zanderverhafter schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn in Niedersachsen aus? Ich habe meinen Fischereischein (den schönen blauen) 1992  abgeholt, direkt nachdem ich die Sportfischereiprüfung hatte. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, bzw habe hier in Niedersachsen mal die Antwort bekommen das der auf Lebenszeit gilt.



Der ist bei uns unbeschränkt gültig und auch ohne Nachzahlungen! #6 Dafür hat man ja einmal in Paßkostenhöhe geblecht.


----------



## MelaS72 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann ein Fischereischein ablaufen?*



			
				kea schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Fischereischein läuft in NRW nach 5 Jahren ab. Was nicht abläuft ist die Prüfungsurkunde. Es reicht aber bei den meisten Ämtern aus, den Fischereischein einfach zur Verlängerung vorzulegen, auch wenn dieser ewig lange verfallen ist. Ansonsten wird er auf jeden Fall verlängert, wenn die Prüfungsurkunde vorliegt. Sollte diese verloren gegangen sein, muss man zu der unteren Wasserbehörde, wo die Prüfung abgelegt wurde. Gegen ein "kleines" Endgeld bekommt man dann eine neue Urkunde, denn die Daten sind dort gespeichert.



Dem kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung zustimmen!!! #6
Habe meine Prüfung 1993 abgelegt und habe mir den Schein gleich für 5 Jahre ausstellen lassen. Seit 1994 war ich aber nicht mehr angeln.
2005 bin ich direkt mit dem "Prüfungszeugnis" zum Amt, dort habe ich alles (Fischereischein, Prüfungszeugnis und Personalausweis (weil inzwischen neu verheiratet und andren Namen)) vorgelegt. Ohne grosse Anstalten wurde mir der Schein verlängert (inkl. Namensänderung)!


----------

